# Best resturants around Napa



## welshstar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi

My best friends are going to Napa in a couple of weeks and im looking for good resturant suggestions within say 10-15 miles.

Not looking at French Laundry level but still looking at good places.

Any thoughts good or bad appreciated

Alan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 6, 2013)

i'll go out on a limb and say..none of them suck. none.

sounds like a great trip. i have been liking Sonoma more, lately. but Napa, nobody hates it.

i was starving..i took my stepdad and mom to napa. my parents came to visit to celebrate my stepdad's last chemo treatment in texas. he was so skinny, no appetite. i stopped by Keller's bakery. Bouchon..or something. grabbed a few ham and cheese baguette sandwiches. took one bite. it was just freaking, bread+cheese+ham!! maybe some mustard. it was so delicious!! it got my stepdad eating again. i mean..really eating. he started mowing thru baked goods. i think it jump started his appetite. he called after the trip and said the doctor weighed him and was happy he had gained 7lbs. 

have fun..

that was my last trip with my stepdad.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 6, 2013)

onoetri is high up on my list of places to eat up there


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 6, 2013)

I had a really good meal at Redd last time I was out there.


----------



## mzer (Sep 6, 2013)

Second Redd. Nice menu, nice atmosphere if slightly cougar-y. There has been more than one time when I have been to the French Laundry and Redd on the same trip finding that I preferred Redd, at least for what it is.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 6, 2013)

You can't beat the classics, I always love Mustard's Grill for great food and portions.
http://mustardsgrill.com/menus/main


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 7, 2013)

Have lunch or an afternoon break on the patio at Auberge du Solei. (Sp?) Upscale kind of place but the setting and view are incredible.


----------



## mzer (Sep 7, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> Have lunch or an afternoon break on the patio at Auberge du Solei. (Sp?) Upscale kind of place but the setting and view are incredible.



Absolutely beautiful spot.

Grabbing oysters at sundown at Domaine Chandon can also be really nice. It's sort of dated in a way, but to those of us who grew up in Napa, it remains the "fancy" spot of our childhoods. The grounds and location are spectacular.


----------



## Hbeernink (Sep 7, 2013)

mzer, when were you in napa? 

as for recommendations, several places are standards for me:
1) oenotri is solid, classic
2) french blue is a newer place, have only been there twice now but both times were good and the atmosphere is very casual
3) redd - another solid place
4) bouchon and bistro jeanty are similar, both are classic - I like bistro a bit better
5) ad hoc is hip right now if that's what you're looking for - not my go-to, but some folks really rave about it

there are lots of other places that are really really good, some less well known and some higher profile - but these are the ones we keep going back to.


----------



## mzer (Sep 7, 2013)

We left in 1980. God that is a long time ago.


----------



## Bill13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Loved Mustard's when I was there years ago. Could not afford my first choice - TFL because I was blowing my budget on wine!


----------



## don (Sep 7, 2013)

Another vote for Ad Hoc.


----------

